# December



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

So I get that there's no Thanksgiving per se in Japan, but what happens over Christmas? There's a vicious rumour that everyone leaves and things shut down. 

We don't have plans to go Stateside, so I am curious what to expect and if I should plan something. 

Charlie Brown


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

There are actually lots of places that do thanksgiving dinners which are not that bad, I bring my kids every year and bore them with cultural lessons. 

The big holiday here is New Years of course and most people get about 2 weeks off. A lot of Tokyo residents do travel back to their home towns during this time but I wouldn't call it dead, everything is still open.


----------



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

Good to know!
I am also a little saddened to hear from my friends that it is their impression that more expats will be leaving during the winter mark out of fear than anything else. I wish we could start resuming our lives here. 
K

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

Well there is a lot to be concerned about these days so I can't blame people for being worried, just too much of the unknown. For the time being just keep your kids away from anyplace water drains from roofs because that's where the hotspots seem to be. So away from gutters and such. 

Our balcony has a drain pipe that runs down from the roof, through each floor of the condo so I'm making sure to hang my laundry away from the pipe as well. 

Usually the free papers and some of the sites for gaijins have listings for Thanksgiving dinner and there are dozens of places to choose from. Usually a little steep for what you are getting better still a taste of home. Years ago when I owned an English School we used to rent out a restaurant that an American woman owned and she did a great meal with assorted homemade pies and the whole nine yards but it was mad money. 

Christmas here is a lot more like Valentines day with couples renting hotel rooms and such, not the same vibe but the decorations are just as pretty. There is a neighborhood in aobadai yokohama where you can walk for an hour and see all the houses done up like they do in Texas, I'm from New England where we can't see the decorations from space so for me it's impressive.


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a pic from last year. I'd say about 50 homes done up like this. We park our car everywhere and take a walk through the neighborhood.


----------

